# 65 GTO painting dash



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

Greetings, My car's color is nightwatch blue. My paint and metal guy states that the metal dash is supposed to match the body color. I thought it was supposed to be black. If it is black, which paint code etc?? Thanks


----------



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

ALso I forgot to add that my steering wheel is black and my interior is parchment. Thanks


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

The color black used is called Starlight Black, same color used on HD motorcycles.
Any paint shop should be able to mix it for you.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

On the 65 the metal dash generally is the interior color. The one exception to that is the parchment. The dash was black to prevent reflections on the glass rather than having the parchment. According to my book the black color code for the dash (0 percent gloss) is Du Pont 9194-LH.


----------



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Excellent*

Excellent. Would anyone know the paint code for the lower section of the dash??


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Oops the upper dash black code is Du Pont 4428-L. The other code I gave you was for Dark Blue.

The same book show the black interior (60 percent gloss) as Ditzler DL-9248 or Du Pont 88.

I would see what these codes look like 1st. Books do have mistakes.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'65 GTO's with Parchment interiors have black carpet, door panel carpet, dashboards, and steering wheels/column. The dash paint from the dash pad to the windshield should be 0 gloss flat black, and the paint on the lower dash (the part you look at) should be semi-gloss black....about a 60% gloss. Your painter guy is wrong. Exterior colors are never used on the interior areas of your car.


----------



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Thanks for the info*

So top of the inside of the door should be the same black 60%? Now as far as the firewall, if I'm not mistaking that's also black 60% gloss?? Could I also use Dupont 88 on that firewall as well?? Thanks for all your help.
By the way was there anytime that the factory painted the firewall the same as the body color?? 
Thanks


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Top of the doors and pillars are parchment.


----------



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

*you know your stuff*

I looked on google images and I did see parchment on top of the doors. I looked at my Paul Zazarine restoration guide and I don't see the paint code listing for parchment. Does anyone know it?? Thanks


----------



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

I finally found it on a website and it stated Lucite code 9000L parchment semi-gloss. But I don't see any cross reference to an existing brand.


----------



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

I found the Lucite paint code #9000L for parchment. But I don't see a cross ref to dupont etc..


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Top of the doors and A-pillars are not parchment with a parchment interior. They are Cameo Ivory, which is considerably 'more white' than parchment. Look at photos of original cars, and this will become pretty obvious.


----------



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey thanks, your advice helps alot. I'm not sure if I'll stick with the cameo white or I may go with the same semi-gloss Black as the lower dash. I think painting the top section of the door may tie in nicer with the black dash. I've seen some pics of the parchment interior and it seems to be an awful lot of white.


----------

